# Brauche Hilfe bei Gestaltung von Titelseite



## caprifischer (27. Januar 2005)

Moin Jungs!

 Ich brauche kreative Ideen! Und zwar geht es um unsere Abi Zeitung, die Anfang Juni beim Abischerz erscheinen und verkauft werden soll. Unser Abimotto lautet "Abi Allstars - auch Stars müssen einmal gehen!"
  Dazu brauchen wir nun ein kreatives Titelblatt.
  Wir hatten folgende Ideen und haben die auch schon teilweise umgesetzt, sind aber dennoch unzufrieden. ich zähl einfach mal auf:

 1) weiße Schrift, roter Rand, schwarzer Hintergrund und in der Mitte ein Stern. Sehr schlicht gehalten also.....aber ich hab Probleme einnen coolen Stern hinzubekommen. Wollte gerne einen Flammenstern haben, der so lodert, aber das ist doof geworden....

 2) Schrift wie bei 1) ein Weltallfoto mit Blick auf die Erde und im Hintergrund ist ein heller Stern zu sehen. Aber das ist vlt schonwieder zuviel auf dem Foto...

 3) Wir haben eine große Treppe bei uns in der Schule. Wir wollten da einen roten Teppich hinpacken und unser Jahrgang soll die Treppe hochgehen, als Symbol für den beruflichen Aufstieg, der (hoffentlich) kommen wird und dann drehen wir unsere Köpfe um und blicken zurück. Dann solls der Schnappschuss sein. Naja, aber wir finden unser Treppenhaus ist nicht so geeignet dafür, da wir 63 Leute sind und das wird zu eng. Und wenn einige nicht mitdrauf sind, wird auch rumgemurrt....


  Naja sonst hatte ich noch eine Idee irgendetwas mit dem walk of fame zu machen.
  Aber naja ich weiß nicht weiter. Wenns euch hilft, kann ich die Entwürfe mal als jpg posten.
  Aber vlt habt ihr noch ganz neue Ideen. Sollte halt nur zum Motto passen. Also sonst sind wir an nix gebunden....
  Danke schonmal


----------

